

Microsoft's Windows Phone 7 is the most stable mobile phone OS - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/cell-phones/microsofts-windows-phone-7-is-the-most-stable-mobile-phone-os/6456

======
glimcat
_I have been using Windows Phone 7 since July 2010 and can say without a doubt
that Windows Phone 7 has been the most stable and reliable mobile phone
operating system I have ever used_

 _Out of the six modern smartphone operating systems, Android is clearly the
least stable of them all._

Etc.

The only thing clear to me from this article is that this guy is not a very
good journalist. Wild sweeping claims with no real work to back it up.

~~~
ajitk
Or a deliberate link bait to get eyeballs.

~~~
glimcat
Probably. But it's one step away from content spam.

------
runjake
I'll say it: I (currently) prefer Windows Phone Mango over iOS and Android. I
think it's more stable, more responsive, and more elegant (yes, more elegant
than iOS).

But my opinion is subjective, and if I were to blurt it out to the masses, it
would only serve to stir the pot of fanbois for each camp.

My hope is that iOS, Android, and Windows Phone are all wildly successful and
that we enjoy healthy competition in the mobile space for years to come.

------
SoftwareMaven
Shocking. The magazine with the closest journalistic ties to Redmond claims
Windows Mobile is the best. And with such scientific precision, no less.

------
uris
That's the funniest thing I've heard all day. It's like FOX News, only tech
fud.

~~~
lazugod
It's even funnier with the OP's other post in context:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2933277>

